# Need good home for sweet pigeon



## Leah Matanky (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi everyone
I have come to the conclusion that I cannot properly house and keep the pigeon I rescued about a month ago. He was about 2 weeks old when I found him cold and hungry in an alley. I've hand-fed him and kept him in an extra cockatiel cage in the laundry room ever since (about a month). He's been in the yard a lot and enjoys being outside or allowed to fly around the laundry room, but he is getting be be quite a good flyer and now I am afriad to let him out at all for fear of hawks or him becoming disoriented and lost. He is very tame and does not have the proper socialization to be let loose back into the city (so I'm told by the people on this forum). I only wanted to do the right thing for him in saving his life but now I am stuck - I can't let him go but I have no place for him to live a decent life. I want him to go to a place where he can fly and be with other pigeons. Please help. Every day he gets older, I hate to see him in a small cage with no other birds and no room to fly. He is a sweetheart and he deserves a different life than I can give him.
Leah
303-506-4531


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Leah,


I'm going to move your thread to the adoption forum.

Thank you for rescuing this bird.


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

Hi Leah, it would be good if you give a location too, we have members all over and probably someone will be interested. Thank you for taking care this little pigeon.

Ivette


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

She's in San Francisco.
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=35230


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

Now I remember, Elizabeth sent me an email about it, unfortunately I'm not able to take him/her, but let me find out if someone else can, I really wish to do it, and many thanks for been helping this little baby.

Ivette


----------



## birdman90 (May 5, 2009)

hello leah,
i come to you at this time with a plea to give that bird the best love and attention that he or she can get. my name is shawn and i live in des moines, iowa, and i am currently in the process of giving injured birds a home. i am an avid lover of pigeons, and have been for over 17 years. if you want a good home for the bird, it has one waiting in des moines! thanks


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

birdman90, what a wonderful offer! Hope it works out.


----------



## Leah Matanky (Apr 16, 2009)

*thanks*

Hi everyone,
Thanks for the comments / advice. Its so nice that people like you all are out there in the world to care about these sweet birds. I am not going to ship him, but I really appreciate the offer Shawn!!! (I love Iowa by the way, many relatives there  )
Please let me know if anyone knows about a home in the Bay Area that this little guy can live at. thanks again,
Leah


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

Leah, I just received my first couple of pigeons a couple weeks ago by the USPS and they came from florida to New jersey and it took 2 days. People ship pigeon all the time. There is the King Caravan out of San Fran. and shipped all the way to Ohio. If you worried about shipping, so was I but they do fine. You can ask on here and I'm sure many people will tell you the same thing. He really sounds like a sweet pigeon and it also sounds like you love him. I hope you make the right decision. I just wanted to tell you my experience. I didn't sleep for those 2 days when they were being shipped but it all worked out. She has already laid her eggs so she is already comfortable in her new home. Of course I replace them with fake eggs. There are already to many unwanted pigeons out there I didn't want to add to it. min


----------



## birdman90 (May 5, 2009)

*pigeon*



Leah Matanky said:


> Hi everyone
> I have come to the conclusion that I cannot properly house and keep the pigeon I rescued about a month ago. He was about 2 weeks old when I found him cold and hungry in an alley. I've hand-fed him and kept him in an extra cockatiel cage in the laundry room ever since (about a month). He's been in the yard a lot and enjoys being outside or allowed to fly around the laundry room, but he is getting be be quite a good flyer and now I am afriad to let him out at all for fear of hawks or him becoming disoriented and lost. He is very tame and does not have the proper socialization to be let loose back into the city (so I'm told by the people on this forum). I only wanted to do the right thing for him in saving his life but now I am stuck - I can't let him go but I have no place for him to live a decent life. I want him to go to a place where he can fly and be with other pigeons. Please help. Every day he gets older, I hate to see him in a small cage with no other birds and no room to fly. He is a sweetheart and he deserves a different life than I can give him.
> Leah
> 303-506-4531


can u find out what it willl cost to ship the pigeon to iowa,50317 ?


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

birdman90 said:


> can u find out what it willl cost to ship the pigeon to iowa,50317 ?


Try this thread to check out a lot of the basic prices, then you can go to the USPS site and check post for that size box from SF to you. 
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=33095&highlight=shipping+king


----------

